# Curtis - Cant find Drain Plug



## PremierLand (Jun 11, 2004)

hey guys, I tried to find the drain plug so I could drain the hydro fluid, I couldnt find it. Underneath the plow are 2 bolts, so I unscrewed both and nothing, so I figured okay, maybe they are in 4 of the holes in the corner, so I jacked up the plow and looked under inside the holes with the spotlight and no drain.

How do I drain this? I painted it, flipped the cutting edge, and greased everything, and now all I need to do is flush and fill the hydro fluid. So guys, where is it?

thanks fellas!


----------



## tawilson (Nov 21, 2003)

As I recall, there's a hole in the bottom plate under the reservoir to access the plug. Plus,see this:http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=22637


----------



## PremierLand (Jun 11, 2004)

I guess I'm half retarted because I cant find it. It is sopossed to be underneath the bottom plate, right?


----------



## tawilson (Nov 21, 2003)

My plug sticks out the bottom of the plate on the drivers side, towards the truck. And no, you're not half retarted, you're half ********. Just kidding. If you haven't already, pull the cover off and see where the reservoir is, you should be able to track it down from there. It actully sticks out of the bottom plate, and it doesn't look like a plug which you would put a wrench on, it's round and you have to use an allen wrench or a torx driver


----------



## PremierLand (Jun 11, 2004)

still, I dont see ANYTHING execpt 2 bolts that I took out and theres nothing in their either...

Heres the underside of what im looking at, this is the right spot, correct?


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

Mark
If you can't find it call Curtis tech support, number should be in owners manual.

Regards Mike


----------



## tawilson (Nov 21, 2003)

My plug sticks down thru the bottom plate. I'm sure you checked up in that hole I see. Have you pulled the cover off yet?


----------



## PremierLand (Jun 11, 2004)

tawilson said:


> My plug sticks down thru the bottom plate. I'm sure you checked up in that hole I see. Have you pulled the cover off yet?


Yes I took the cover off....

and in the hole is nothing. It is more of a drain so trapped water and such can escape.

I will call tommorrow and ask them where it is, and ***** them out for the wiring adapter plug.


----------

